# Tangential Vs. Radial extration speed?



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Radial extraction is much faster than tangential.
No flipping frames, or reversing spin. As far as blow outs, dont extract like a wild man in terms of speed, faster isnt always better with smaller extractors.
On average, you can extract 6 mediums/shallows with our 3100H in about 8-12 minutes depending on temperature.
What is nice about the 3100 is the basket is designed to allow you to extract radial or tangential, either together, or seperately.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

MAXANT said:


> As far as blow outs, dont extract like a wild man in terms of speed, faster isnt always better with smaller extractors.


How many cranks per minute is the best?


Kingfisher


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

I dont know of a formula for that, as there as to many variables.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> How many cranks per minute is the best?
> 
> 
> Kingfisher


You don't have to worry about blowout as much with radials. I'm sure that whatever model you get, you'll settle in at about the right speed. The extractors I've tried all seem to settle in at a "maintenance" speed that moves along well but where I'm not frantically pushing it either.


----------

